# Dog kennels



## hawker (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking to get a new kennel for my dogs. Has anyone ever seen or heard of these. http://www.northstarplasticsinc.com/


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Search northstar or North Star


----------



## reddingearp (Apr 21, 2006)

I recommend Ainley, deerskin and mountain top.


----------

